# Olcott 7/21-7/22



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Friday we started a little east of Olcott in 200 fow but could only find small kings, so made a run out to 400 fow north of Wilson. Only found coho and steelhead, made another move back towards Olcott to 130 fow and finally found bigger kings.
Saturday we made the run to the bar and setup just east of the red can in 220 fow, nice size kings with a few teenagers and a couple mid twenties. We had a great time and the fishing is fantastic!


----------



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

Nice looking fish!


----------



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

Nice looking fish!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

fantastic, ever an open seat or 2 , let me know...


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Great job. --


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks guys! Can't wait to get back, each trip the fish are a little bigger.


----------



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

Way to find em. I'm down to a little over a week until my trip up.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Nicely done! I've never trolled for them but thinking about taking the boat up in September. What speeds do you 'usually' target?


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

GPS speed will vary with trolling direction and wind and current, but our magic down speed at the ball is 2.6. Things seem to be ahead of schedule this year with cooler lake temps. The Canadian side thinks with another heavy rain the kings might be going in the rivers already. September might be a little late this year for a boat to target kings in the lake but who knows it could change.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Decoy hound said:


> GPS speed will vary with trolling direction and wind and current, but our magic down speed at the ball is 2.6. Things seem to be ahead of schedule this year with cooler lake temps. The Canadian side thinks with another heavy rain the kings might be going in the rivers already. September might be a little late this year for a boat to target kings in the lake but who knows it could change.


That's unbelievable! I remember heading to the pier to cast spoon the 3rd week of September to beat the crowds for some fresher, pre run fish. I'll be checking in on things and see what happens so I can get up there to join in on the fun. I have an 18' deep V center console so looking to hit the staging fish closer in anyways and troll spoons on dipsys and some cranks. I have a down rigger but it's not hooked up yet. Don't really need it for Erie


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

The kings are already favoring darker colors. But we could get some warm days with rising water temps and it could all change. One thing I noticed this year is they are more temperature tolerant, we are finding them in warmer waters as long as it's holding bait, they are hungry!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Decoy hound said:


> The kings are already favoring darker colors. But we could get some warm days with rising water temps and it could all change. One thing I noticed this year is they are more temperature tolerant, we are finding them in warmer waters as long as it's holding bait, they are hungry!


I like to hear that! After I get back from my Nags Head, NC adventure I'll be looking to head up. I'll keep you posted. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Good luck in Nags Head! Post pictures if you get out fishing!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Decoy hound said:


> Good luck in Nags Head! Post pictures if you get out fishing!


Oh, I'll be fishing! I got a kayak set up and ready to hit some sheepshead and flounder! I'll have pics to share with y'all when I get home


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

We were so excited to go this weekend but mother nature dropped a weather bomb on those plans....back to the drawing board.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

miked913 said:


> We were so excited to go this weekend but mother nature dropped a weather bomb on those plans....back to the drawing board.


That sucks! We are shooting for the following weekend, the fishing has been awesome!


----------



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll be up at Olcott fishing the 3rd through the 5th. I hope to see / hear some other ogf members up there, it is always a great time and a nice change.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

D J said:


> I'll be up at Olcott fishing the 3rd through the 5th. I hope to see / hear some other ogf members up there, it is always a great time and a nice change.


I'll be docked in Wilson July 30-Aug 6. I'm always happy to share intel. This thread is as good a place as any might help a fellow Ohio boy out.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Going up Aug 9-13. Will post.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Good luck everyone, hopefully everybody will post how they do! Good or bad.


----------



## perchjerk (Oct 4, 2012)

D J said:


> I'll be up at Olcott fishing the 3rd through the 5th. I hope to see / hear some other ogf members up there, it is always a great time and a nice change.


Weather permitting we'll be out on Aug 5th with Marc Bottone of MyBonnie charters. Unfortunately my indian name is Brings Big Wind. Had four charters canceled last year because of conditions. We will be camping at Golden Hill the 4th through 6th. Always like to stay at a place where we are the worst drunks.


----------



## kingeider (Apr 27, 2010)

perchjerk said:


> Weather permitting we'll be out on Aug 5th with Marc Bottone of MyBonnie charters. Unfortunately my indian name is Brings Big Wind. Had four charters canceled last year because of conditions. We will be camping at Golden Hill the 4th through 6th. Always like to stay at a place where we are the worst drunks.


Brings Big Wind, that's a funny post. almost blew coffee out my nosereading it. we share a common trait as my Indian name is "Chase'em Away". fishing guides used to pay me to fish the other side of the lake to scare the fish over to their side. it was a lucrative gig until the Fish and Game caught on and deemed it to be considered a "fish drive" and outlawed the practice due to it causing fish stocks to plummet because of its effectiveness. On a serious note, we may be up around the same time. good luck to you and your crew.


----------



## perchjerk (Oct 4, 2012)

kingeider said:


> Brings Big Wind, that's a funny post. almost blew coffee out my nosereading it. we share a common trait as my Indian name is "Chase'em Away". fishing guides used to pay me to fish the other side of the lake to scare the fish over to their side. it was a lucrative gig until the Fish and Game caught on and deemed it to be considered a "fish drive" and outlawed the practice due to it causing fish stocks to plummet because of its effectiveness. On a serious note, we may be up around the same time. good luck to you and your crew.


Any OGF 'ers in the area who see a Ram truck with the license plate 30PERCH stop and say hey.


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

Will be out of Olcott next Friday-Sunday,


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

We were out on a charter in Olcott yesterday. Fishing wasnt great for us, ended up with about 2/3rd of our limit with most of the fish being smaller steelhead with some coho mixed in.

This was my first time being there and i didnt really know what to expect. 

I dont have much of a report as i dont know the area but we didnt run far, started a little northwest of Olcott in 200 fow and didnt catch and ended up in 3-350 fow in the same general area


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

If you don't mind , who did you charter with?


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I will attest first hand, those guys in Olcott pretty much bust their tail to get you your fish. Those salmon species are nothing like walleyes, few and far between unless you get a few juveniles roaming together. Heard wind has been picking up and that will change thermocline area fast.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Worst wind there for thermalcline pmroblems is actually strong south . It peels warm top water off near shore and causes lake to flip. At that point temp fishing a bust unless you go way out.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

slashbait said:


> If you don't mind , who did you charter with?


It was Thrillseeker

One of the better guides and most accomplished Fisherman on Ontario. Its fishing, not catching I have no complaints on the charter, You cant fill the boat everyday.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

I no what you mean. I was just curios because a friend of mine top gun charters works out of there. Both them captains been at it along time in ollocot. Did you bring your boat up there to fish some more?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have heard good things about Top Gun. My buddy goes every year with a couple other charter captains from Erie. They tow 2 of their sportcrafts out there. They recommended Top Gun to me and my dad if we made it up that way.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

yea its very few and far betwen when vince on thrillseeker has a bad day...
he works hard for his clients 
went with him everytime ive ever gone on a charter on ontario and cant say anything bad about my trips 
ive actually had other charter captains up there tell me flat out hes the best on the lake...


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Anyone have any info or knowledge of Wet Net Charters (Matt Yablonsky). Looking to go out at end of August.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Matt is another great captain, charters full time. He is a great person to learn from if you plan to fish Lake O in your own boat. It's a smaller boat experience much like how we all fish, making it easier to copy on our own boats.
Vince with Trillseeker Charters is a big boat experience, great if you have a lot of guys, as mentioned before Vince is about the best when it comes to catching fish. He's been doing it for such a long time and has a proven record with winning so many tournaments. 
I've used both and can highly recommend either of them.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. Look forward to going with Matt at end of August.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

caseyroo said:


> Thanks for the reply. Look forward to going with Matt at end of August.


He's a great teacher, we really learned a lot from him.


----------



## Deep Trouble (Jul 8, 2010)

I go out with Matt 3-4x per year. Fun guy and always get fish.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

caseyroo said:


> Anyone have any info or knowledge of Wet Net Charters (Matt Yablonsky). Looking to go out at end of August.


Went out with Matt mid July. Great guy and works hard to get you fish. Highly recommended!


----------

